# Backcountry guided tour in Niseko?



## AsianCarve (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi!

I'm visiting Niseko next week, and interesting to join a group backcountry guided tour. Looking for the ones that provide all backcountry gears, and English speaker instructor.

Any recommended schools or tours? Thanks!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Powder Company, powcom.net


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

is there even any deep powder snow at the moment? seems pretty bad this season #globalwarming


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

catyybell12 said:


> I just got back from Hokkaido today and I have to say my experience wss very different. Here's the days I *skied*:
> Mon 1/26: no new snow at Niseko but it had snowed the night before last. Blue skies and an incredible view of mount yotei. Snow was excellent didn't even encounter any hardpack. All of the ungroomed areas were soft moguls. I stayed inbounds and found some powder stashes in the trees. Great day but not a powder day


You copied that from a ski forum?! 🤦‍♂️


----------

